# Twins at the heath cardiff



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

anyone know how much ill be monitored for twins at the heath ?


and whats the maternity unit like ?


daisy xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Daisy

Congratulations on your bfp and with twins.

Sorry I cant help with your question, but wanted to say to come over to the pregnancy and parenting thread and I'm sure one of the girls will be able to help. Nic had just had twins and she was cared for by the heath, and I'm sure she will be able to answer your question.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245854.285


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

I had ivf at UHW and went on to have twins at the Heath too. I seemed to have lots of scans. Towards the end they were monthly. They were good. The maternity unit was great pre delivery. After delivery was another story. I got out as soon as I could not a nice place to be stuck but that was in the consultant lead unit.

Twins are fab!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


Sarah xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248080.0

i have set up this thread for anyone is wales and i know there are alot of ladies either pregnant with singletons or twins so please use this board when your all ready

daisy congratu;ations and welcome. most hospital will monitor you closey regarding twins, your midwife/consultant should be able to tell you how much


----------

